# Alice Through The Looking Glass



## mellowyellow (Feb 21, 2021)

Castle Grounds, Guildford, Surrey, England


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Castle Grounds, Guildford, Surrey, England
> View attachment 151251


I know it very well.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 21, 2021)

I've never seen it before, Mellow, but wow, what a sculpture!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2021)

That's wild!


----------

